# Video-Tutorials



## CO2Art.co.uk (10 Jun 2014)

Hello,

Please check our latest video-tutorials page : 

http://www.co2art.co.uk/blogs/video-tutorials

New tutorials coming soon :

"Dual Stage Regulator"
"Paintball Complete Set"

Let us know if you have any suggestions.

Thanks!
Karol


----------



## Crobe (10 Jun 2014)

My Co2 regulator/bubble counter/diffuser is being delivered from you today so this is very timely! Can't view them at work unfortunatly, but I'm sure they will be useful this evening. I can't imagine there is a vast difference in basic set-up betwen the single stage shown and the dual stage I've ordered?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (10 Jun 2014)

Is almost same, apart from bit where you setting up working pressure, but straight forward.

I'll do my best to upload another video with dual stage by the time you come back home


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (10 Jun 2014)

As promised...Dual Stage Regulator Video Tutorial


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jun 2014)

Nice. Them bottles are sexy aswell. Do you do them?


----------



## Crobe (10 Jun 2014)

Thanks Karol, That,s great, I can now see how everything fits together apart from how the Aluminium Aquarium CO2 Bubble Counter for Solenoids and Regulators connects to the outlet of the SMC precison needle which seems to only have a push in connector for the 4/6mm Co2 pipe not a screw as the counter seems to need?
I've also sent the same question via your website chat thingy.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Ian


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (10 Jun 2014)

Hello,

I've just replied to your email. I'm sorry, you should get pop-up warning during checkout. You will need to use below adapter to connect bubble counter directly into push-in connector.

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...e-counter-fitting-for-6mm-push-in-connector-1

Nathaniel, yes stock it, but these are without certification so I'm afraid we can't sell these :/

It's shame, as price is very good.

I'm trying to find place where I could get these approved, but no luck yet.

Best,
Karol


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jul 2014)

Hi Karol
Any luck getting those cylinders checked out?
hoggie


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (2 Jul 2014)

Ahh, UK is not easy country for this business :/

What we've found out, certification is one problem, other biggest problem is delivery. 

We can't source company who would deliver full cylinders for under £30 per delivery :/

Now we are facing question, if there is point of getting certification if we won't be able to sell these cylinders with gas in it ?

We are looking for our own distribution system (via aquatics shops) but this won't happen that quick I'm afraid.

Best regards
Karol


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jul 2014)

Hi Karol
I would suggest selling them empty if its viable.....most scapers can usually get the cylinders filled either by a Soft drinks company or Fire extinguisher business.
I'm not that keen on using Fire extinguishers...I would rather use a dedicated Co2 cylinder fit for the hobby.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (2 Jul 2014)

Hello,

Good point, we will definitely look into this. 
In around 2 weeks time we will have certified UP branded 1kg cylinders for sale.
This will give us good indication on how cylinders for aquatic use will sell here in UK.


----------



## Andy D (2 Jul 2014)

A decent cylinder would be nice but I think price is a big factor. I can get a full 2kg CO2 FE delivered for under £27. 

If the price was reasonable though I would consider it.


----------

